# Merino wool



## olcountrylawyer

¿Se debe decir _lana merin*o*_ o _lana merin*a*_? Una búsqueda en Google indica que hay división de opinión:

Results *1* - *10* of about *5,620* for *"lana merino"*.

Results *1* - *10* of about *4,610* for *"lana merina"*.

Gracias,

OCL


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina, "lana merin*o*".


----------



## alberto magnani

Lana merino, (creo que en todo el mundo).


----------



## Mate

alberto magnani said:


> Lana merino, (creo que en todo el mundo).


Pensaba lo mismo, sólo que los resultados de Google que encontró olcountrylawyer me hicieron dudar.


----------



## ILT

Creo que en México y en España es lana merina. Se obtiene del borrego merino. Como el borrego es género masculino, decimos merino, y como la lana género femenino decimos merina.


----------



## Giulietti

No es lana de la oveja merina?


----------



## Loitey

En Uruguay " Lana Merino "


----------



## Nicolasete

Hay un refrán muy famoso en España que es "Mezclar churras con merinas". Imagino que viene todo de la tradición de la Mesta Castellana.

Churras y merinas son dos tipos de OVEJAS, y al ser oveja femenino es churrA y merinA.

Ahora bien, lo de merino wool o lana merino la primera vez que lo escuché fue en inglés. Pero imagino que viene de "la lana de las ovejas merinas", o "lana merina". Esa sería la forma correcta, ya que tanto lana como oveja merina son femeninas. 

Que se haya extendido como "lana merino" ya sinceramente no sé por qué será, quiero pensar que tiene que ver con los anglosajones, o quizás alguna forma extraña de castellano antigüo.


----------



## scq

Yo creo que se debe decir *lana merina* coordinando el género del nombre con el del adjetivo. Además, la lana merina, hasta donde sé, se obtiene de ovejas merinas y no de corderos o borregos así que en todo caso, si permaneciese el género del origen de la palabra sería también femenino


----------



## saturne

Coincido con scq la lana es merina. Merino/na y seegún el diccionario es  una raza de ovejas y carneros que dan una lana muy fina.


----------



## Vampiro

Lana merin*o*.
Con *o*.
Aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
Menos en España (y en México, claro, que siempre se alinea con el otro bando)
_


----------

